# desoldar y soldar con soldador gas con aire caliente, que tal?



## tvillaje (Ene 19, 2011)

buenas,

me gustaria saber si alguien a desoldado componentes smd son un soldador de gas
con punta de aire, que tal le ha ido y si lo recombienda, pues no puede llegar a comprar una estacion de soldadura..


gracias


----------



## seaarg (Ene 19, 2011)

Yo dessolde muchos smd con el soldador de gas tipo lapiz (tipico azul chino) con la llama directamente.

La cuestion es no tenerlo mucho tiempo, y pasarlo ida y vuelta rapidamente mientras se hace palanca suavemente con algun destornillador fino.

Eso si, la placa suele arruinarse, a menos que seas muy rapido y tengas suerte.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Yo dessolde muchos smd con el soldador de gas tipo lapiz (tipico azul chino) con la llama directamente.
> 
> La cuestion es no tenerlo mucho tiempo, y pasarlo ida y vuelta rapidamente mientras se hace palanca suavemente con algun destornillador fino.
> 
> Eso si, la placa suele arruinarse, a menos que seas muy rapido y tengas suerte.



Una inquietud compañero Seaarg, lo mencionas por que era el único método o ya eran placas de desecho.???
Ya me imagino como quedaban las placas con la mini-antorcha!


----------



## seaarg (Ene 19, 2011)

Placas de lectoras de CD, por ejemplo, a las cuales les queria sacar memorias, operacionales, etc. De desecho bah.

No creas que se queman tanto, muchas veces pude sacar los componentes sin alterar la placa. Ideal para reparaciones... pasando rapidamente el lapiz ida y vuelta por los pines mientras hago palanca.

El truco es la distancia entre la llama y el componente, cuando la placa esta en contacto con la llama es menos calor, cuando la misma esta "fuera" de la llama es donde esta la maxima intensidad de calor.

Es un metodo bastante bueno, pero si te pasas se chamusca enseguida y levanta pistas y no te da tiempo a evitarlo. Recomiendo pasar rapido y poco y si no sale, dejar enfriar un poco y volver a intentar, cuando la placa tiene que quedar utilizable.

Mi punto es donde la punta de la llama toca la placa, justo ahi ni mas ni menos... y muy rapidamente.

Tambien lo utilizo para sacar transformadores o componentes GRUESOS.

Y justamente este post me hizo pensar en si es viable usarlo para soldar smd. Yo uso soldador, flux y cinta dessoldante para hacerlo. Quiza con lapiz tambien se pueda y sea mas facil y rapido.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 19, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Placas de lectoras de CD, por ejemplo, a las cuales les queria sacar memorias, operacionales, etc. De desecho bah....



Excelentes consejos! Los tomaré en cuenta. He visto antorchas baratas en comparación a una estación de soldado por aire... Además son recargables!.

Más que nada, para soldar cables gruesos, y practicar con el SMD
Saludos!


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 19, 2011)

tvillaje dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> me gustaria saber si alguien a desoldado componentes smd son un soldador de gas
> con punta de aire, que tal le ha ido y si lo recombienda, pues no puede llegar a comprar una estacion de soldadura..
> ...



Probe muchos metodos pero en la mayoria debes tener mucha experiencia y practica, en algunos por exceso de calor la placa se esponja y queda feisima, si la placa es de deshuece no hay problem, el problema es cuando es para reparar , lo mejor...... la estacion de soldadura con puntas especiales para SMD, no hay otra cosa mejor, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## tvillaje (Ene 20, 2011)

gracias por las repuestas

es que vereis por ahora solo me interesa desoldar un smd mofset de 8 pines, el caso se uso pasta de soldar y la malla de desoldar y la verdad lo dejo limpio de estaño, pero no se que pasa que parece que queda algo de estaño creo que justo debajo de la pata del pin y la placa que no consigo sacar por mucho queme empeñe y si trato luego de hacer palanca alguno sale pero la mayoria hace que se levante la pista (estoy practicando con placas viejas), entonces no se exactamente qeu hago mal o que puedo hacer...

tambien he pensado que como las piezas a cambiar son para sustituir, pues habia pensado cortar los pines directramente con un alicate fino, y lo quito y luego soldo el componente nuevo..

que me aconsejais..

gracias


----------



## marcelino (Feb 5, 2011)

Acá hay unos videos:


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 5, 2011)

yo he usado cautin de gas para desoldar smd con punta de aire, la temperatura es muy elevada pero se puede, hay que hecerse de maña, pero practicando sale, yambien cuento con pistola de calor que es mejor, la mayoria de componentes smd estan sujetos a la placa con una gota de pegamento, por lo que colocar un poco de solvente suave antes de desoldar ayuda


----------



## tvillaje (Feb 6, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo he usado cautin de gas para desoldar smd con punta de aire, la temperatura es muy elevada pero se puede, hay que hecerse de maña, pero practicando sale, yambien cuento con pistola de calor que es mejor, la mayoria de componentes smd estan sujetos a la placa con una gota de pegamento, por lo que colocar un poco de solvente suave antes de desoldar ayuda



supongo ue con lo de pistola de calor te refieres a una pistola de estacion de soldadura no?


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 6, 2011)

amigo mio,veo que vives en madrid,por lo que lo tienes muy facil,vete a los chinos del barrio de lavapies y encuentras una estacion ayoue por 40 euros van de miedo,yo las he usado durante años sin dar fallo....no te compliques con otra cosa que por no usar la herramienta adecuada jodes una placa por ejemplo de un lcd que vale 400 euros por no gastar un minimo de dinero... por cierto tengo una oferta de un curso en madrid y posiblemente me pasare para renovar equipos....saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Feb 6, 2011)

tvillaje dijo:


> supongo ue con lo de pistola de calor te refieres a una pistola de estacion de soldadura no?



me refiero a esta pistola de calor weller:





supongo que es lo mismo que una estacion de soldadura, el cautin que yo uso para reparar celulares con la punta de aire caliente es este:


----------

